
Show HN: ChalkStory App – Draw fun animated videos and share with friends - ChalkStory
http://www.chalkstory.com/
======
ChalkStory
ChalkStory is a unique social media app that allows you to record what you
draw, but also allows you to pause you recording and continue to draw in order
to create animation. It's therefore a mixture of live drawing and flipbook
style animation. The editor is designed specifically for story like videos,
and allows you to switch between scenes using the 'Clear All' function. Videos
have a 90 second limit, and once completed you can save your videos and
forward to friends who also use the app. Users are also able to lock their
videos, so recipients are unable to save or forward.

I love other social media apps like Snapchat and Instagram, but found I had
limited content to share with friends with working in an office all day.
That’s when I came up with the idea of ChalkStory, which allows you to have
banter with your friends, without being limited by your surroundings.

Any feedback/enhancements regarding the app would be gratefully received and I
hope you enjoy.

